# Solaris & ports



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Just a curiosity question. Is any way to install ports on Solaris?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 10, 2010)

yes, Port them to Solaris


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

I am flying too


----------



## oed (Nov 10, 2010)

*pkgsrc*

NetBSD has a ports like system called pkgsrc. Pkgsrc supports several platforms in addition to NetBSD, including Solaris.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

I will give you your first thanks 
I am not thinking to change OS. just I had this curiosity question


----------



## Nukama (Nov 11, 2010)

*OpenPKG*

The OpenPKG toolkit supports Solaris.


----------

